# Please consider donating one last time!



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*PLEASE DONATE ONE LAST TIME*

*We would like to make sure all debts and obligations are paid.*

*We would like to keep the campaign account open and continue to raise money to help other candidates running for local office this spring and maybe do something ourselves in the future *

*Please consider a donation of $20 now*

More...


----------

